# canoe emulator outside snes mini and sram



## gaula92 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all!

As you may know, the canoe-shvc emulator that snes mini uses is nothing but an arm executable, which can be run on many ARM boards like the popular Raspberry Pi.
It works with no problems with an small exception: passing the "--sram-file" parameter causes the emulator to fail on assertion. It ONLY happens when that parameter is passed.
We have tried to debug the problem but with no success. Any ideas on what this software tries to do?


----------



## gaula92 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm, strange you guys don't seem to know anything about what the emulator expects to find on the system to save sram files. No interest on getting this fixed for some reason?


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 10, 2017)

is there a certificate tree file within the sram file?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2017)

gaula92 said:


> No interest on getting this fixed for some reason?



Is Nintendo's emulator better than the long existing options for such things?


----------



## gaula92 (Dec 11, 2017)

MartinDocNewland said:


> is there a certificate tree file within the sram file?



What should I check for in the SRAM file?

@FAST6191: Yes, snes9x libretro port is way better but slower. It's just an experiment, and FX games are fullspeed while they are not with snes9x.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 12, 2017)

gaula92 said:


> What should I check for in the SRAM file?
> 
> @FAST6191: Yes, snes9x libretro port is way better but slower. It's just an experiment, and FX games are fullspeed while they are not with snes9x.



My opinion is the Canoe emulator is way better than any SNES emulator that has come before. Where snes9x can run FX games at full speed, it needs good specs to do so where the Canoe emulater doesn't.

Have you checked if the exe has been signed? There could be a few reason why it doesn't run when passing the sram parameter. Most the time its to do with something not matching up


----------



## gaula92 (Dec 12, 2017)

MartinDocNewland said:


> Have you checked if the exe has been signed? There could be a few reason why it doesn't run when passing the sram parameter. Most the time its to do with something not matching up



Again, what should I look for in the executable or the sram files it generates to answer your questions?


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 12, 2017)

gaula92 said:


> Again, what should I look for in the executable or the sram files it generates to answer your questions?



Lets start from the beginning.  When you run the command are you typing --sram-file FILENAME.sfrom


----------



## gaula92 (Dec 13, 2017)

MartinDocNewland said:


> Lets start from the beginning.  When you run the command are you typing --sram-file FILENAME.sfrom


I tried passing --sram FILENAME.srom, but then I get the assert failure instantly if FILENAME equals the ROM filename: the game doesn't even start. However, if I pass another FILENAME (mariosave.sfrom, for example) the game starts and then assertion failure is triggered as soon as Mario reaches the map, as always.

Also, pm me if you want to have the files to do your own experiments and need the "tools" for doing so.


----------



## gaula92 (Dec 23, 2017)

@MartinDocNewland : Any new ideas to try?


----------

